# GAN 354 M V2 Review!



## hellocubers (Oct 10, 2021)

The GAN 354 v2 is a great cube. The feeling is smooth and nice.
These are the pros and cons:

Pros:
1. Very smooth and light
2. The small size is great for people with small hands.
3. Nice feel.
4. Magnets are strong
5. The lube is very fast.

Cons:
1. Only 2 customizations you can do which are the screws and lube.
2. magnets are too strong in OH.
3. No tight option for the screw in the springs
4. No extra springs to customize the springs.

For some reason, there is a screw inside the spring. Overall, The GAN 354 M V2 is good. It's nice for anyone with small hands. I recommend it.


----------

